
The Most Terrifying Thought Experiment of All Time - xenophon
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/07/roko_s_basilisk_the_most_terrifying_thought_experiment_of_all_time.html
======
cjbprime
This article is from 2014.

------
azeirah
wut.

